# minimum amount of evo to feed



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

yes i know feeding depends on each dog...but I'm not liking the consistency of Winston's stools on 3 cups per day and was wondering if feeding a 100 pound plus dog 2.5 cups per day instead would be animal cruelty


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I would go with 2 cups a day and adjust from there.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

maybe Evo doesn't work for your dog. are you sure
there's no health issue causing the loose stool???


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> maybe Evo doesn't work for your dog. are you sure
> there's no health issue causing the loose stool???


Your right.....there is a health issue........the Winston is a Carnivore who is being fed like an Omnivore....change that properly and Id be willing to guarantee that this all would change!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Your right.....there is a health issue........the Winston is a Carnivore who is being fed like an Omnivore....change that properly and Id be willing to guarantee that this all would change!


stop preaching raw to me..i am keeping wisnton on kibble.

thanks malluver for the suggestion


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> yes i know feeding depends on each dog...but I'm not liking the consistency of Winston's stools on 3 cups per day and was wondering if feeding a 100 pound plus dog 2.5 cups per day instead would be animal cruelty


The right amount is the amount it takes to keep him at a healthy weight. Nobody can tell you how much that it. Not the manufacturer, not us. YOU have to determine that.

Animal cruelty.....?? Seriously?


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Smacks forehead....RC, seriously what's with the drama about animal cruelty? Research and adjust man, have some confidence in yourself, Winston is gonna run roughshod over you if you don't "get it together". If you can't do it for yourself, do it for Winston!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Guys, seriously, don't waste your breath. Your words fall on deaf ears.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

stajbs said:


> Smacks forehead....RC, seriously what's with the drama about animal cruelty? Research and adjust man, have some confidence in yourself, Winston is gonna run roughshod over you if you don't "get it together". If you can't do it for yourself, do it for Winston!!


the animal cruelty part was obviously a joke. sheesh instead of throwing cheap shots at people maybe you guys should loosen up


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> the animal cruelty part was obviously a joke. sheesh instead of throwing cheap shots at people maybe you guys should loosen up


 Why would anyone joke about animal cruelty like that? Animal cruelty is QUITE serious and should NOT be taken lightly.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> the animal cruelty part was obviously a joke. sheesh instead of throwing cheap shots at people maybe you guys should loosen up


Nobody knows WHAT you actually mean in your posts Dave. Your thoughts are so scattered we can hardly keep up.

Maybe stick to making serious posts so we don't have to try and decipher if you're joking or not.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> the animal cruelty part was obviously a joke. sheesh instead of throwing cheap shots at people maybe you guys should loosen up


Whoa whoa whoa, TIME OUT here. RC is telling people to "loosen up"? Seriously?! Not trying to be rude, but have you seen some of your posts lately???


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

You know what, RC...I've had enough. You posted in the raw section asking a question about raw feeding and people killing animals to feed their dogs raw. You made that post at 3:23pm. You then post on here at 6 something pm and declare you will never feed raw.

WTF was the point for the other thread then if you have no damn interest in feeding raw?

I have to apologize to some other forum members because I thought they were being rough on you for calling you out in that thread. Turns out, they were right, I was wrong for thinking you were asking a legitimate question.

I can't say what I really want to say because I would probably get some sort of infraction for "getting too personal" so I'll just end this with:

I'm sick of your crap, animal cruelty is NOT a joke and you are officially on ignore. Good riddance.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

<ROTFLMAO> hee,hee,Haaaaaaaaaa, OMG, The laughter is hurting my stomach. I must find out how to put someone on ignore oh, here it comes again.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

LOLLL.....I AM CRYING LAUGHING HERE!!! WOW! Guys its the internet of course there are some goof balls running around these forums....Its Not that serious!!


----------



## speeddts (Sep 3, 2010)

My Welsh Terrier is very active/fit and is about 22 lbs. 

He is currently fed either Instinct Chicken (grain free) or Wellness Core (Chicken Grain Free) with a mix of canned. He also is given Fish oil from Costco, love this stuff, his coat is so fluffy.

Instinct - the package states 1 1/2 cup per day
Wellness Core - The package states 1 1/4 to 1 3/4 cup a day

To the point my dog usually eats about a cup a day, and every week or so he does not even want to eat. My suggestion would agree with the previous comments and start small (minimum for your dog's weight category) see if you dog responds well. The other thing that helped improve our dogs stools was feeding him twice a day.

EVO (from my review/research) has a protein content that is much higher than most other grain free products (42%), so your dog might actually do okay with eating less, since the food is low carb and protein rich. I am a fan of grain free but am starting to move into the camp of maybe moving down the protein scale to 35% or less to possibly alleviate any potential health concerns and also watch the calcium and phosphorus levels. Thus the reason of mixing in Wellness Core Chicken.

Lets us know how things work out?

thanks


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I fed Evo prior to the P&G buyout of Natura pet products.

My 50lb dog ate 1 to 1 1/3 cups a day. She's an extremely active working dog.
The 60lb dog ate 4 cups a day, also a very active dog.
See where I'm going here? Feed whatever amount your dog maintains its best weight/condition on....

I stopped feeding it because they both suddenly got extremely gassy and their fur started falling out on it. People say there is no way you can tell it was the buyout... buuuut suffice to say the results were no longer good so I stopped feeding it.

Tried Acana grain free next (I would recommend Acana or Orijen if you must feed kibble).... Scout did awesome, Lily did meh (lost muscle mass and gained fat, greasy coat). Both ate the same amounts as with Evo even with less kcals/cup. Lily started getting extremely hard stools on Acana grain free.

I then tried The Honest Kitchen Force with Lily. Fixed the poo issue but she continued losing muscle and gaining fat. One day while mixing up some Zeal .... I had an epiphany and went wtf am I doing?!?! She would not graze on alfalfa in the hay field.... she would eat the gd mice that run from under the bales when we pick them up!

So I went PMR and voila, my dog is back in perfect shape. In fact, much better shape. The detox was horrifying enough that I will never put her her back on commericial food. EVER.

Scout I did half pmr, half kibble for a while.... but then I pulled my head out and went full PMR with her too. She is ever so much happier of tummy and teeth!

You have all the information in the world at your fingertips. Make a damn decision already and stick to it!!!!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Right now Zio is getting 3 cups of Turkey/Chicken Evo per day. Since we now have Cheeney to contend with, rather than feed them at different times, he gets 1 1/2 cups in the morning & 1 1/2 cups in the afternoon; the same feeding times as Cheeney. Right now he weighs around 58lbs & is solid muscle. Once the Field season begins later this month I can see upping his food because he will be burning it off like crazy.

Cheeney probably weighs around 35lbs right now. Yes, you read that right: 5 months & 35 lbs. His paws are as big as Zio's and he's about 2/3 Zio's size. Yes, he's going to be a BIG boy (both his parents are bigger dogs than Zio). He is getting the same amount of food because he was starting to look a little too skinny on 2 - 2 1/2 cups of food. There isn't a bit of fat on this boy either! So it's 1 1/2 cups in the morning & 1 1/2 cups in the afternoon.

I give them both some extra protein if they have been out working in the Field all day, like last weekend. I gave them both canned salmon.


----------

